# epson 1100 workforce



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

Im purchasing a 4 color epson 1100 workforce printer tomorrow and im wondering if anyone uses this for sublimation? Also should i get refillable cartridges that reset or a bulk system ? I plan on getting chinese sublimation ink.. heard it works and is super cheap.. i do screenprinting and sublimation will not be a huge thing for me yet... so doesnt hurt to try these inks...

any store that is recomended to get bulk systems or resettable cartridges?


----------



## toocute (Jun 19, 2010)

I will be watching this thread closely as I just purchased an epson 1100 to use for sublimation. I have been using a WF 30 but need to be able to print larger. I would love to know if I will be able to use my refillable cartridges from the WF 30 in my new 1100 and what ink I should use.


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

workforce 1100 is pretty good i have one for sublimation and the other with pigment inks so far so good..go for it


----------



## toocute (Jun 19, 2010)

What sub inks do you use with your 1100?


----------



## mint274 (Apr 29, 2006)

I think you should use refillable cartridges. Bulk systems can sometimes cause a big mess if you are not careful. Where do you get the cheap sub inks and is the wf1100 a high quality printer? Regards.


----------



## 1leonchen (May 10, 2010)

.:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began


----------

